# So whats the weirdest thing you have polished this year



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

for me ive started detailing my WAIT FOR IT









my wheely bin...lol its the cleanest bin in Paisley it even beads in the rain....i know nut case.

even Srp polished my phone my remote for the telly and my fender guitar today too.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I waxed my PSP


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

robtech said:


> for me ive started detailing my WAIT FOR IT
> 
> wheely bin...lol its the cleanest bin in Paisley it even beads in the rain....i know nut case.
> 
> even Srp polished my phone my remote for the telly and my fender guitar today too.


Guitar I'll give you, a bin!!!!! You've got it bad....:wave:


----------



## chrissy14xsi (Feb 10, 2008)

lmao you got pictures of the bin


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

chrissy14xsi said:


> lmao you got pictures of the bin


lol will do a photo shoot showing the bin taped up and my machine polisher etc and all the stages...lol..of course using THE 2 bucket method..lol....but dont worry no T cut was used


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

black xbox 360 with an Opaque wax


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

My mrs cleans the wheelie binn all the time, She dosnt wax it tho hahaha


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

My helmet 









Motorbike helmet. Stone chips touched up, wet sanded, polished, corrected and then waxed. Was looking brilliant for about 2 miles then the flies started to kill themselves again. :-(


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive polished and waxed my guitar before,And also my pc case and phones.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Polished my toolchest.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Machine polished my dishwasher

303'd my guttering and downpipes

Blackfired my garagedoor

G-Techniq C3 my windows on my house

G-Techniq C1 on my shower door

Blackholed my handrail at my front door

Machine polished my bath

Crystal Rocked my worktop and poured water on it and said to the Mrs check the water beading on the granite :tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed: She replied " You have lost the plot and if this continues you will be on your own" I don't know what she is talking about maybe i should have used Best of Show 

All of the above are true:thumb: apart from the BOS comment.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I had an apple on the table, and i also had a cloth.

No chemicals were used, but it had a quick shine :lol:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

lol i too have polished the bath,now tempted to drain the toilet,clean with bleach etc.dry then wax polish to see if it helps keep the loo cleaner and if any poo slides off easier if it doesnt go direct into the pan...i know TMI and mental....


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

G3 on the house windows. 

Used my rotary to get scratches out my Freesat box :lol:

wet vacced my living room carpet with my George and valetpro Extraction cleaner, very nice :thumb:

im sure there have been others, but thats all i can think of off the top of my head from recently.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Installed a new door knocker then waxed it after


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

i thought I'd try Perl on the leather couch .Much to the wife's disgust/ amusement. Like most things with me she couldn't make up her mind


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Crystal Rocked my worktop and poured water on it and said to the Mrs check the water beading on the granite :tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed: She replied " You have lost the plot and if this continues you will be on your own" I don't know what she is talking about maybe i should have used Best of Show


This literally made me spit my tea all over my laptop :lol:

I have only detailed the usual, my guitar, phone, TV etc . . .


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

You are all losing the plot


----------



## sammatty (Jul 28, 2010)

My access swipe card for work, was very scratched when I got it and now is very slick and beady!


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Spent about 10 hours detailing my pc case and keyboarda few weeks ago. Also just put a couple of coats of vix concours on my table to help my new gaming mouse slide better
also carlacked all the mirrors in the house and colli 476 on all downstairs windows frames outside lol
girlfriend thinks im mad till I explain that if i dont do it she will have too


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lusso Oro.. laptop!

Prime strong every piece of chrome/metal in the house!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ive got best of show on my laptop kev


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols! Show off! I'll have to crack the Celeste out! :lol:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Werkstat Prime'd all the stainless steel in the kitchen, Prime then Jett on the worktops, Nanolex'd the shower (which now is essentially maintenance free!)


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

SRP/EGP On all my SIGG flasks


----------



## Hondahead1991 (Feb 19, 2011)

My plastic shed window which was very cloudy with plastx and polishing pad


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Sold my Samsung LCD tv last week. Gave it a quick wax before giving to new owner. 

He even commented on the shine.:thumb:


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

I now feel sane..


----------



## ben.beesley (Aug 27, 2011)

Not strange but I did polish my dinner off


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

i fk425'd my new pc case. the piano black attracted all the dust but not anymore! i've aquawaxed my trainers too.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Well my shower screen is a regular test bed for waxes and has so far played host to Colli 476, Dodo SN, Zymol Destiny/Atlantique/Concours/Glasur, BoS, Zaino Z5 to name a few LSP's and also GTech G3 (imagine that).
Stainless sink and Hob also had 476 on them but as soon as some washing up liquid hit the sink it stripped it right off, or at least killed the beading.
My TV has piano black trim so that has been LP'd and also had some Blackhole on it too to remove swirls.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I keep a panel pot of Dodo Supernatural and some QD in the house for cleaning stuff like my laptop and the TV, I've also applied rain-x onto the velux windows upstairs.


----------



## Cadillacman (Jul 18, 2011)

Cleaned my socket set and torque wrench with Bilberry wheel cleaner ( 1 to 5 mix )
Clayed my sandwich box then applied car-lack68 NSC


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

All the shiny black items are wearing ez ferment glaze and supernatural hybrid. All the black plastic has new look trim gel on and my bike also has sn hybrid on.
I even gave my printer and ps3 a polish. The printer is half swirl free now.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

C1 on bottom half of the shower cubicle door at my brothers one wkend he wasn't watching. Every time I go round he keeps on about this weird effect. Must tell him one day


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

The Oven!! Bar Keepers Friend is a God for that!!! Horrible job though... never again.

Oh yeah... maybe not odd but I did my new buckets last week.




























All set for easy rinsing and easy living. That's Crystal Diamond Glaze but its usually water that gives the wet-look in the bucket!! :lol:


----------



## WASH MY RIDE (Mar 12, 2008)

Autoglym Super resin, then high def waxed our black smeg fridge freezer


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i polished the tub my swissvax shield came in..
ofcourse i used swissvax cleaner fluid pro to do the polishing lol..
theres a few pics in detailme's sample thread lol


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

After using Best Of Show on the car, I waxed the wax tub before putting it back in it's pouch.

Laptop is also wearing BOS.


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Haven't done it yet but the front door is next for a machine polish


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

Hmm, Right....

Laptop. PC. Kids Bikes, the TV, tiles in the shower with FK1000p, Sink and toilet they really do come up a treat with fk on. front door, back door, bird cage, plastic shed that all my gear is in, and finally the bed. It is all metal and has 2 layers of sealant on. 

Mind the hadcuffs tend to slip around now though.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

oh and i machine polished all the stainless steel tables at work (im a chef) with a hex yellow, then a 3m yellow with autosol lol..

machine polished the sink, the hand wash sink, the underneaths of the tables and the outside of the old fridge. the brand new one didn't need it lol


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

Sinks come up great, I did my house enamel ones with flash, IPA then coats of FK100p, they look great and are easy to wipe down now.

And folk think we're weird...go figure...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol my mate(hes the hotel owner) and my best mate(the other chef that works with us) called me crazy, thought i was an idiot..
then they seen the results and were shocked..

then i told him the cost of a full detail.. and he said "what the hell you doing here, your in the wrong job" :lol:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

DA'd our black Samsung fridge and a Henry Hoover, the black hats on the Numatics come up beautiful  Chrome bases on the kitchen stools up next...


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Brabantia bin and Dualit Toaster with Werkstat


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Machine polished my dishwasher
> 
> 303'd my guttering and downpipes
> 
> ...


PMSL pure genius, I love it


----------



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

i used AG leather cream on our leather suite and since then the missus is always doing it, got her hooked


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

The toaster, the kettle, all our taps (that's 14 pairs of the damn things!), my MTB, my road bike...

oh dear...


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

The gloss black Plasma TV base!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

A bit off topic, but when i was 15 my parents went away and i had a massive house party. The house was minging so the day before they came back i cleaned the whole place, it was spotless. The only problem was no-one had ever told me you couldn't use Mr Sheen on laminate floors. Doh!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

335dAND110XS said:


> The toaster, the kettle, all our taps (that's 14 pairs of the damn things!), my MTB, my road bike...
> 
> oh dear...


14 pairs of taps! You live in a hotel? lol


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

George and Henry get a coat of srp every 6 months
The black metal frame my generator sits in gets a coat as well


----------



## ITS MEE PB77 (Aug 30, 2010)

ps3 thats given me an idea cheers wonder if that will slow the dust build up? lol


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

I polished my girlfriend's patent leather heels with SRP. Came up a treat! :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

nickmak said:


> I polished my girlfriend's.............


I thought that was going somewhere completely different for a moment!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

alxg said:


> I thought that was going somewhere completely different for a moment!


to be totally honest so did i :lol:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Machine polished my dishwasher
> 
> 303'd my guttering and downpipes
> 
> ...


priceless :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

After making a homemade sungun I noticed our toaster was fully of swirls so I polished it with some p1 earlier when I was cleaing my detailing bits lol


----------



## sava001006 (Oct 5, 2009)

g3 my glasses the other day


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

polished the gloss black blades on the ceiling fan

polished the toilet seat

tried to do the worktop (previous house owner had dogs) but it had no effect on it, going to try my new Megs DA Cutting kit next


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

ant_s said:


> 14 pairs of taps! You live in a hotel? lol


Nope - just have a sink in every bedroom (5), two sets in both bathrooms, more in the utility room, kitchen, outdoors, etc. A lot of cleaning!


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

laptop hair dryer kettle ps3 the list goes on LOL


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Polished my old iPod classic before firing it on flea bay, came up really well too!

Also Rain-X'd my gf's glasses, she noticed but don't think she twigged on to why they were beading so well :devil:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

some of you guys are mad!!

for me - phone back cover with gtechniq C1 to prevent minor scratches
laptop polished with P1 and sealed with carlack68 NSC + LLS :lol:

Orange mountain bike (orange by make!!) polished with P1 and sealed with collinite 476
bianchi infinito road bike sealed with gtech C1

nothing as mad as a wheely bin for god's sake!!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I SRP then FK1000p on my driver and recovery woods. Didnt make me play and better but looked awsome!


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

- Polished then wrapped my fridge's door with some matte vinyl for LSP test purpose (to see if there's a cheaper alternative to Swissvax Opaque wax, will put some C1 soon on it )

- Kitchen furnitures : polished + CG XXX Hardcore

- The mighty guitar : dry sanded frets (P2000) and polished with Meg's NXT metal polish, polished body (3M ExtraFine & Ultrafina + IPA wipedown) + PB Blackhole + FK1000p + C3 over
(anyone ever measured the clearcoat on a guitar with a Positector 200 B/Adv ? if yes, how much clearcoat does it have in average ? )


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel (Feb 28, 2011)

Hmm, 7 pages and no'ones mentioned their bell-end once.


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

Do you really want me to answer that OP? :lol:


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Opti sealed my house windows, UDS on the frames. Rotary polished the fridge, and g101 on the cooker. And rotary polished the black tv surround, optisealed the other halfs mirror in the bedroom the fish tank and glass table in the dinning room.

Also cleaned the wet vac and presure washer with AB cherry glaze.

Ooo cleaned the coach with some Megs leather stuff, and wet vacced and chemical guys fabric protector on the the dinning room tables.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

i polished and then waxed a ***** shape on the front on one of my collegues works vans 

He wound me up one day and resulted in me doing a 14 hour shift to fix his mess lol amazing what keeps you ticking after that long :lol:


----------

